# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Camallanus worm in guppy

## Guppynoob

Hi everyone, 
I have 4 females (raised from babies and now about 10mths old) currently with 3 new males that i purchased about 2 months ago. I quarantined the males for like nearly a month and then added them to my females. then on 7th june, one of my females gave birth to it's first batch of frys (don't know how many it gave birth, got home from work and saw only 5 frys at bottom of tank hiding away) and on 9th june, one of the male guppy had a little bit of white poop. None of them had any white poop during QT. A few hours later i saw a pointy red thing hanging at its butt. Went to research and found that it could be camallanus worm so i took him to the QT tank to better observe it although i know most likely they had all got it. I started feeding fenbendazole soak in their food for 3 days but all it does is make them poop a lot but the worm is still stuck to its butt. None of the others has any visible worms. I could not get levisole in my country and i am desperate for a medicine that will work so i went down to 5 of my local fish shops to ask if any meds will work and to my surprise, nobody knows what i am talking about! Then a product by EIHO caught my eyes as i was browsing the last fish shop that i went to. It is called EIHO Worm Ex which is a fast acting dewomer medication and it states that it does cammallanus worms but it didn't state what is the composition of the drugs but i bought it to try anyway. It state to half the recommended dosage to half if treating small fishes or tank with shrimp and plants. But i didn't know if it is fry safe so i thought i will use it for the QT ones first to see how it react after all he is the only one with the visible worm. within 5 mins of the med, the guppy started pooping and in 30 mins, i saw the worm on the tank floor in a mist of poop. I was so happy that it worked. So my question is :
Has anyone used this product before? Is it fry safe? I have the 5 fry and a very pregnant guppy in the main tank also. I didn't dare to dose my main tank yet. The guppy in the QT does not have any adverse reaction to the medication in the 24hrs that i had soak him in. the medication also does not state when should i do a water change after but i did a huge water change like almost 90% after 24 hours. So far the guppy in the QT tank is doing great, no more visible worms and his appetite is good and he is very active. Sorry for the long post and thanks for any input or advise in advance.

----------


## Guppynoob

Oh sorry one more question, since i don't know the composition of the deworm medication, how old can the frys be before i can safely use the medication on them? i intend to dose my main tank only when the frys are old enough for it. Is it a good idea?

----------


## Interestor

take note, i don't advice to treat camallanus in main tank. 
treatment in QT tank, if the dosage is strong , only need to treat for an hour or so, monitor during treatment.

----------


## Fluffyrabbits

hi where did you get the EIHO worm ex at?
im desperately looking for treatments for callamanus worms as well.. I have about 20 fishes that are infectedTT
And where did you manage to get the fenbendazole soak from? I couldn't find anything anywhere and I even went to the vet to ask them...

----------

